# Apple Music



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Took a quick look on-line.  After first three days, Apple Music is getting mixed reviews.  There are changes to iTunes after the latest update which is needed for Apple Music.  I haven't registered for it yet.  I learned in Apple Store today that three-month free trial isn't just July, August, September.  It's the first three months from whenever you register.  You do have to cancel by the end of the three months if you don't want it.  If you don't, it will deduct from your iTunes account balance / charge your credit card.

I also asked if you could buy iTunes GCs on-line to apply to your iTunes account.  No, have to buy GCs in stores.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> I learned in Apple Store today that three-month free trial isn't just July, August, September. It's the first three months from whenever you register.


Thanks for that helpful bit of information. I was wondering about that. I'm curious to try Apple Music at some point, but I'm still on iTunes 11, and still not ready to upgrade to iT12, which is needed to use AM. Since I probably will want some new Apple hardware this fall, I figure I will eventually be forced to upgrade iTunes anyway, but I'm holding out as long as possible. (Based on the way I use iTunes, and from what I've read about iT12 online, I expect to lose some functionality when I finally upgrade.)


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

This seems to be a good article about Apple Music. Good overall description. Link


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I've been using it since the morning of release. Their have been some issues with icloud music library but it's easily cleared up by turning it off and back on in settings. I like that my playlists sync across my devices, even though I only listen on my imac and iphone 6+.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> This seems to be a good article about Apple Music. Good overall description. Link


Thanks, I've bookmarked that article. I also just came across another helpful article:

http://lifehacker.com/how-to-make-sense-of-the-confusing-new-apple-music-app-1714913134


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

I've gone ahead and signed up for the trial.  It's only been 2 days, but I'm not liking it.  My biggest hangup is the organization.  If I go to an artist and look through their albums, they aren't organized in any seemingly meaningful way.  I would like to see the albums in chronological order (reverse chronological order is fine to, that's how everyone else does it).  But it's just cluttered.  I might go to, say, Iron Maiden's page under the albums tab and it will list Number of the Beast (1983), then Piece of Mind (1982), then Seventh Son of a Seventh Son (198, then Powerslave (1984), etc.  It just makes it less intuitive to find an album I'm looking for.  And especially for artists that are new to me.  That's the number 1 reason I use a music subscription service like Spotify, to find more music I like )could be a new band or one that has been around 30 years).  And when I find that artist, it would be nice to get a smooth chronology.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

gdae23 said:


> Thanks, I've bookmarked that article. I also just came across another helpful article:
> 
> http://lifehacker.com/how-to-make-sense-of-the-confusing-new-apple-music-app-1714913134


Thanks, I've got that article bookmarked.


----------



## Laterz (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm already trying out Amazon's Prime Music but I find it lacking, but it could just be the genre of music I listen to. I listen to popular music sometimes, but mostly it's old '90s alternative and a lot of world music, and you won't find many of those on Prime. I might give Apple Music a shot, though. Free trial, right? Can't hurt...


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

JohnFai said:


> I'm already trying out Amazon's Prime Music but I find it lacking, but it could just be the genre of music I listen to. I listen to popular music sometimes, but mostly it's old '90s alternative and a lot of world music, and you won't find many of those on Prime. I might give Apple Music a shot, though. Free trial, right? Can't hurt...


Putumayo? I have a lot of those CDs.


----------



## Laterz (Jul 8, 2015)

Sandpiper said:


> Putumayo? I have a lot of those CDs.


Heh heh, I don't know who they are, but I listen to a lot of Asian stuff. The only way to get them is through iTunes. I've taken a look at Apple Music's selection, but it's mostly just the really popular ones. I might have to wait for them to expand first...


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

*Putumayo* IS world music. Take a look. It is because of a track on their CD Music From the Tea Lands that I first heard gamelan music. Love it. Bought album Music From Bali: Gamelan Degung on iTunes.

iTunes sells some Putumayo albums. I have app. 45!! Artwork on their paper CD sleeves is what first caught my eye in a Borders store.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

There's enough free streaming music online, and I have a large enough online  collection of my own, that I don't feel I need to pay for streaming music. I do get some thrown in with Amazon Prime which I use occasionally.  And I am pretty darn sure that I will never be able to play Apple music natively on my Amazon Echo! 😀 (I realize that I could stream from an iThing with Bluetooth)

I am a bit embarrassed that I still subscribe to XM radio on my car, but I like it and they keep offering me inexpensive renewal deals...


----------



## Laterz (Jul 8, 2015)

The Hooded Claw said:


> There's enough free streaming music online, and I have a large enough online collection of my own, that I don't feel I need to pay for streaming music. I do get some thrown in with Amazon Prime which I use occasionally. And I am pretty darn sure that I will never be able to play Apple music natively on my Amazon Echo! &#128512; (I realize that I could stream from an iThing with Bluetooth)
> 
> I am a bit embarrassed that I still subscribe to XM radio on my car, but I like it and they keep offering me inexpensive renewal deals...


These days you don't actually have to PAY for entertainment if you don't want to. Anyone who has spent a day or two on the Internet knows how to get everything, or if they don't, all they have to do is ask their 15-year-old nephew/niece. But I do pay for what I want/like, because that's how I support the artists. I need them to be able to feed themselves so they can keep making the entertainment that I enjoy.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

JohnFai said:


> These days you don't actually have to PAY for entertainment if you don't want to. Anyone who has spent a day or two on the Internet knows how to get everything, or if they don't, all they have to do is ask their 15-year-old nephew/niece. But I do pay for what I want/like, because that's how I support the artists. I need them to be able to feed themselves so they can keep making the entertainment that I enjoy.


I had in mind Pandora and other free legitimate services. My understanding is that Pandora does pay a fee to the artist, unlike broadcast radio.


----------



## Laterz (Jul 8, 2015)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I had in mind Pandora and other free legitimate services. My understanding is that Pandora does pay a fee to the artist, unlike broadcast radio.


Ah. Poor reading comprehension on my part.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't consider not subscribing to a music streaming service as not supporting the artists.  Just look at the CD/LP/mp3 album collection I have bought over the years.  I think the trend not to buy music any more and use of streaming as a substitute makes it more difficult for artists, even if they get a small cut from what we listen to through streaming.

I don't buy much now, but I have so much.  I bought one flute CD at the flute convention recently and a friend who showers me with birthday presents included 3 new CDs in the box this time.


----------

